# I recovered.



## yeye (Apr 20, 2009)

I COULD WRITE SO MUCH MORE I WENT THROUGH THESE WEEKS BUT IT WILL BE NOTHING COMPARED FOR THE LONG TERM PEOPLE. BUT I WILL SAY I DID GO THROUGH A LOT, ESPECIALLY HAVING PEOPLE LAUGH AT YOUR SYMPTOM AND THEN A FRIEND WHO GOT THE SAME THING AS FEW DAYS AGO BUT FROM A NEAR DEATH CAR ACCIDENT EXPERIENCE. LUCKILY, HE WENT STRAIGHT TO ME FOR ADVICE AND IT PURELY HELPED.

As some of you may know, I used to post on this site since 4 weeks ago. Well, I had a drug induced derealization which lead to depersonalization. My depersonalization was so intense, I had brain zaps during the night every minute or so. I kept thinking about mind functions (which is what depersonalization defines). I was thinking about thinking, kept going in loops looking for nothing. It was like I was cutting something in half, than taking the remainings, cutting them again and doing this forever.

My best advantage was that as soon as I heard about the symptom ( I researched the next day I woke up after the bad trip from pot), and talked to people on how they treated it.

MY RECOVERY WAS NOT BECAUSE THC LEFT THE SYSTEM OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT. I TOOK ACTION RIGHT AWAY AND I WILL COPY AND PASTE WHAT I DID FROM WHAT A PERSON TOLD ME. IT HELPED ME 100%.

Obviously, I will fully send this message to people who had drug induced DP but also everyone else, anxiety sufferers. But many will say that they had it for a long time and the way out is not mine. Well, I will tell you that the thoughts I had were out of this world. I was thinking about "What is a memory?". I was going inside my head, look for a memory and see how it functions. Now I am just asking myself "What the fuck would I do that?". Existential thoughts were with me always.

Here was my recovery:

*NUMBER 1: and most IMPORTANT :

STOP THINKING ABOUT YOURSELF. IT IS SO HARD, WHEN YOU HAVE A FEELING WITH YOU 24/7. JUST LISTEN, KEEPING TRACK OF HOW YOU FUNCTION IS NOT WHAT MATTERS THE MOST. YOU ARE NOT THE MOST IMPORTANT. YOU ARE THE MOST IMPORTANT IN THE ACTIONS YOU DO FOR YOURSELF IN THE OUTSIDE WORLD. STOP LIVING INSIDE. SAY, FUCK IT, IT IS JUST A FEELING. I had to do 5 university exams during this time where I did not know where I was, panic attacks coming at me every second with anxiety through the roof. I kept going, and said FUCK YOU and passed them all. *

*NUMBER 2 ( THIS IS A COPY AND PASTE THAT HELPED ME FROM A PERSON WHO SUFFERED FOR YEARS ON AND OFF):

cut out completely from your life:
alcohol
recreational drugs (especially marijuana)
caffeine
nicotine
sugar (harder than it sounds)
"junk" carbohydrates especially flour, bread and pasta

only consume in moderation:
sweet fruit
carbohydrates such as potatoes and yams

consume lots of:
white meat
red meat
butter (not hydrogenated fat spreads)
eggs
omega 3 fish oil
oily fish
vegetables
savory fruits (tomatoes, olives, capers etc)
olive oil
Vitamin B6 and B12
5HTP
nuts
wholegrains*
*
Eat every three hours, more if you can (dont worry this diet will make you feel full up all the time and not only will your DP dissapear so will a lot of pounds!)

Do at least 30 minutes of cardiovascular exercise 3 times a week.

I JUST WANT TO SAY THE TRANSITION MOMENT (DAYS) BETWEEN REALITY AND DP WAS THE MOST CONFUSING PART OF MY LIFE. BUT I SAID, IT IS WHAT IT IS, REALITY IS THE SAME EITHER WAY SO I'LL JUST BE ME. WHATEVER THE FEELING I HAVE, MY LIFE IS MY LIFE AND I DON'T NEED TO EXAMINE HOW I FEEL. LET THE FEELINGS BE.*

Right now I am left with a mild constant headache which was left from the stress I had. Keeping up with the diet will help me feel better. Might also be the low sugar as I did not have any sugar during these 4 weeks.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

There are all types of different drugs that can cause this. Most of the harder ones will leave some with HPPD and DP/DR stems off of that. I dont consider marijuana induced DP/DR to be in the same boat because people who claim to get dp/dr from marijuana usually just suffer from anxiety in general.


----------



## yeye (Apr 20, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> There are all types of different drugs that can cause this. Most of the harder ones will leave some with HPPD and DP/DR stems off of that. I dont consider marijuana induced DP/DR to be in the same boat because people who claim to get dp/dr from marijuana usually just suffer from anxiety in general.


Listen. I talked to people who took all street drugs possible. Diet and exercise is what healed them.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

yeye said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > There are all types of different drugs that can cause this. Most of the harder ones will leave some with HPPD and DP/DR stems off of that. I dont consider marijuana induced DP/DR to be in the same boat because people who claim to get dp/dr from marijuana usually just suffer from anxiety in general.
> ...


people who claim to have got dp/dr from drug use probably did not get the HPPD aspect of it. HPPD=Hallucinogen persisting perception disorder. Its what appears to be a permanent alteration in some ways your brain percieves the environment. Like i see colors from plants alot more vivid now. I get static in dark rooms. I get tracers off anything in the dark. It suck balls.


----------



## pwrinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

How awesome is it that you can say you have recovered.GOOD FOR YOU!!! Congrats !!!   :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> yeye said:
> 
> 
> > shaolinbomber said:
> ...


That sounds fun, but I'll look at it like this. I told people what dp felt like and they said it sounded like fun...I'm sorry you have to go through it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your recovery. And thanks for the advice.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> yeye said:
> 
> 
> > shaolinbomber said:
> ...


thanks. My friends all say it would be cool to feel like you're on a constant mushroom trip. Oh, how wrong they are. I wish i could put in my shoes for a few minutes and then let them come out and see if they would want to live like this for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

yeye said:


> I kept thinking about mind functions (which is what depersonalization defines). I was thinking about thinking, kept going in loops looking for nothing. It was like I was cutting something in half, than taking the remainings, cutting them again and doing this forever.


What a great way of putting it, I remember it well....That maze of endless empty infinite mirrors, trying to find my way out..."If I can only work it out"....It only brings you back on yourself though more lost than before.

Congrats on your recovery, always good to hear a recovery story, now go enjoy your life. :wink:


----------

